# Kent child ingests e-cig liquid, sent to hospital



## Gizmo (6/10/14)

KENT ? A Seattle-area mother says her 22 month-old ingested e-Liquid and it sent her to the hospital.

"It took seconds," Nicole Oliver said about her 22 month-old daughter Winona. "Her eyes were rolling back in her head and she was just flopping around."

The vapor, which goes into e-cigarettes, can smell and taste like fruity flavors such as watermelon.

Dr. Alexander Garrard, Clinical Managing Director for the Washington Poison Center, said that's part of the problem they're seeing.

"Kids can't differentiate that this is nicotine. They don't know what that is," he said. "It's pretty alarming - the trend that we've seen in e-cigarette exposures, especially amongst kids. Our call volume at the Washington Poison Center has increased now over 700 percent."

Some of the companies that make the liquid provide childproof packaging, but the industry standard doesn't call for it yet.

"What we're finding now is that there's a greater proportion of kids, especially in the ages of 1 and 3 years, that are getting into it," Garrard said. "Over 80 percent of the calls that we get at the poison center in regards to eCigarettes are kids 1 to 3 years of age."

Nicole and Winona's father are always very careful about putting the liquid away. But somehow Winona got her hands on a 15 ml bottle and drank half of it, her mother said.

"Poison control [said] she has way over the OD limit," she said. "You'd pick up her arm and it would fall."

She wants to warn other parents that, as vigilant as her household is, it just took seconds to happen. She said Winona and her 3 year-old brother were finishing up getting ready as she was coming downstairs behind them.

"She probably can't open the vial but my son he can. It was a twist-off," she said. "For them to run downstairs to grab their shoes and in the time for me to come downstairs wasn't even a minute."

Dr. Alexander Garrard said officials at the Department of Health are working to develop regulation, warning labels and child resistant packaging on a lot of these products.

"We're going to have to. Because at the rate these cases are coming into the poison center and to the area hospitals, it's only a matter of time really before some child gets enough of it and has a death associated with it," he said.

Winona recovered quickly at a local hospital. Dr. Garrard said the side effects of nicotine ingestion can include nausea, vomiting, increased heart rate, high blood pressure, agitation, coma and ultimately death if the child ingests too much.

"It doesn't take a whole lot for a child to become symptomatic or to show symptoms with these substances," he said. "If we don't do something soon, this trend is only going to get worse."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (6/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> KENT ? A Seattle-area mother says her 22 month-old ingested e-Liquid and it sent her to the hospital.
> 
> "It took seconds," Nicole Oliver said about her 22 month-old daughter Winona. "Her eyes were rolling back in her head and she was just flopping around."
> 
> ...



While im all for child proof caps on Eliquid bottles there is also a huge role that parents play when it comes to what kids put in there mouths! Its simple dont leave your ejuice laying around and put it in a safe place just like your medicine or if you have a pool make sure you have a pool net if you have little kids!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Gizmo (6/10/14)

We cant blame child-proof caps. I have seen my daughter with medicine open a child proof cap no problem ( Shes 3 years old )

You just have to keep e-liquid away from children simple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## johan (6/10/14)

STUPID PARENTS should be banned from vaping!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (6/10/14)

Agreed. Blame the parent, not the e liquid company.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (6/10/14)

This article, is typical of the electronic cigarette propaganda that BT and BP are spreading around, in order to create uncertainty and fear in the general population.

The LD (lethal dose) for nicotine is incredibly high. Something in the region of 1500 mg for an adult.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> KENT ? A Seattle-area mother says her 22 month-old ingested e-Liquid and it sent her to the hospital.
> 
> "It took seconds," Nicole Oliver said about her 22 month-old daughter Winona. "Her eyes were rolling back in her head and she was just flopping around."
> 
> ...




imagine if e-liquid manufactures put warning on the labels that stated 'dangerous if ingested' or 'keep out of reach of children' or anything in that line....


----------



## hands (6/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> Our call volume at the Washington Poison Center has increased now over 700 percent


is that the BIGGEST they can get that number to look in the media?. i have two kids of my own and my ejuice is well out of reach at ALL times. kids don't some how get there hands on it, it was left in there reach, its that simple.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

it comes down to common sense.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh (6/10/14)

hands said:


> is that the BIGGEST they can get that number to look in the media?. i have two kids of my own and my ejuice is well out of reach at ALL times. kids don't some how get there hands on it, it was left in there reach, its that simple.


I have 2 kids as well, 8 and 4, they don't come near my juice, and even our friends children 7 and 2 will never get hold of our juice. It all about keeping it out of there reach and enforcing house rules 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

so basically it comes down to a stupid parent who is the cause of her kid ending up in hospital.
i feel for the kid but damn is that poor parenting

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/14)

It appears we all think alike here, all the good that this technology has done for us is being threatened by an inattentive parent? Crap.... I am chalking this bullshit up to propaganda.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (6/10/14)

I always thought every place with any common sense was using child-proof caps, hazard stickers and warning labels and those tactile triangles, until I bought some extremely premium eliquid from the USA. Came in lovely bottles,normal caps, but without knowing it was eliquid you wouodnt really be able to tell the difference..just a small tick on a box that says 18mg, while the rest screams delicious yummy fruit you will love this OMG ingest it now.

But even so...parents...do your job

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nancy_Bout (6/10/14)

Not smart parents please keep your juices away from the kids

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nancy_Bout (6/10/14)

As a sole vaper in MY household w two children I keep my juice In safe box AND. Told my kids they are dangerous.
Both must be done,I mentioned how sick you can get exaggerated some anything to get it across!
Almost a year Vaping and no one went near my stuff.
I realize it smells good looks good but unless it's NIC free... Kids will get sick

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------

